# Mosquito tomorrow



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Heading out to Mosquito tomorrow. Any reports would be appreciated. Not looking for specifics just trying to decide North or South end right now.


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

I will be there tomorrow on the North end.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

DaveM97 said:


> I will be there tomorrow on the North end.


Me too


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Are power augers allowed at mosquito


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ron Lynn said:


> Are power augers allowed at mosquito


Gas


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes they are allowed


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ill be out as well. Also trying to decide between north or south end.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

North end in the morning.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

How far have they let the lake down from summer pool levels?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

5-6pm today south of causeway










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

North for me was non productive. South end today was fantastic. 41 slabs and 5 walleye.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well done keepinitreel! That perch looks like a hog!


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> North for me was non productive. South end today was fantastic. 41 slabs and 5 walleye.


Can I ask how deep of water you were in?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

keepinitreel said:


> 5-6pm today south of causeway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if you knew, but mosquito has a 15” minimum keeper length on walleye.
Please disregard said comment....nice work out there in short order


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

17ft


DaveM97 said:


> Can I ask how deep of water you were in?


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> 17ft


Ok thank you


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> Not sure if you knew, but mosquito has a 15” minimum keeper length on walleye.


NO size limit on eyes at skeeter never has been. Here are the site specific inland lakes with size limits on eyes.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> NO size limit on eyes at skeeter never has been. Here are the site specific inland lakes with size limits on eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I stand corrected. Thank you sir. 
Should have been keeping those tasty lil wallies then, lol. Good to know.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> Oh, I stand corrected. Thank you sir.
> Should have been keeping those tasty lil wallies then, lol. Good to know.


Only reason I remember Is awhile back there was a bunch of bickering about weather or not there should be a limit on eyes there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

how much ice?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

6.5” black ice 

The perch was 13.5 ...thought I was at Erie for a brief moment and the 2 of the walleye were 15 when I caught them. Just measured them frozen and 14 3/4. 
I know mosquito had no size limit and I usually throwback 15” but my Dad requested some eyes for the freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Out near the bout line and nothing going on.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Those 13 inch eyes are delicious. The meat doesn’t have many if any PCB’s built up in them, so you don’t have to zipper them. That perch is a monster. Good job.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Only managed 9 nice Crappie on the North end today. Caught the on spoons tipped with minnow heads and maggots, and a couple on hooks and minnows


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

swine said:


> Only managed 9 nice Crappie on the North end today. Caught the on spoons tipped with minnow heads and maggots, and a couple on hooks and minnows


I found the crappie again today ! I got 26 and 1 walleye in 7 ft on the buoy line


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I stayed south of the causeway. Wasted to much time on my first hole before moving towards the group. Left at noon with 7 real nice crappies and about 12 gills.


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Any ice condition reports at the south end going out the State Park boat ramp? Thinking about going Tuesday


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

There was a good 10 inches of ice 300 yards off the 305 ramp when I left at 7:30 tonight. Marked fish in 16 to 20 fow. Pulled some nice crappie on spoons tipped with small minnows. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

I was north of the cemetery, caught 20 crappie one perch.


----------



## GrandE (Feb 1, 2019)

Let keep the ice reports coming guys! Hour drive for me this weekend so I want to make sure it’s holding up. I’m still not worried today if it’s good or not but just wanna be up to date. 1-2” of rain will make shore ice interesting for sure. We will have to see. Appreciate the reports in advance fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Was on south end this morning in 10-15 FOW . Shoreline was trash off causeway, but main lake was 10-12” every where I drilled. Took home 6 10”+ inchers. Caught gills and perch too.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I went out this morning for a few hours, ice hadn't changed any from yesterday.still have 10 inches. It supposed to rain here Wednesday and Thursday. We might lose some off the top but I don't see the shoreline being that bad because of the 10 inches.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the updates guys, I hope to be out there Friday or Saturday. Ice was solid Sunday south of causeway but I figured the shore would go to crap this week.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't want to be a Debbi downer but from the reports of up coming weather is calling for anywhere from an inch to two inches of rain and temps in the 50's. Fished Pymie this morning and inch went from 10 inches to just about 6 inches. Ice was deteriorating fast. Be careful around old holes. I'll hit it tomorrow and that should be it.


----------



## GrandE (Feb 1, 2019)

Eyecrosser said:


> Don't want to be a Debbi downer but from the reports of up coming weather is calling for anywhere from an inch to two inches of rain and temps in the 50's. Fished Pymie this morning and inch went from 10 inches to just about 6 inches. Ice was deteriorating fast. Be careful around old holes. I'll hit it tomorrow and that should be it.


Nahhh but thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

